# Access - Erstellen einer Abfrage zum automatischen export



## rockabillyjimmy (22. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hoffe das ich hier im richtigen Forum gelandet bin...
Ich greife mit Access über ODBC auf eine SQL Datenbank zu und möchte nun eine 
Abfrage erstellen die zwei Spalten (Part_Number_10_digits und Part_Number_Description) aus der Tabelle automatisch nach Excel exportieren soll.
Das ganze soll über ein Formular gestartet werden können.

Leider bin ich ein Access-Neuling und hab so gut wie keine Ahnung   
Bisher hab ich mal folgendes probiert:

SELECT DISTINCT [Part_Number_10_digits], [Part_Number_Description]
FROM tbl_test
ORDER BY [Part_Number_10_digits] DESC;

Die Abfrage funktionier auch wie sie funktionieren soll, aber ich will ja nicht das dann
diese Tabelle aufgeht sondern das der Inhalt der generierten Tabelle sofort ohne
Zwischenschritt nach Excel exportiert wird.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tips geben und weiterhelfen!

Danke schon mal im Voraus,

Gruß rockabillyjimmy


----------



## Neo_der_Hacker (26. April 2005)

Benutze doch ein Marko mit der funktion "Exportieren"! Da kannst Du alles genau angeben


----------



## mage (26. April 2005)

Beachte das beim Exportieren die basierende Abfrage im gespeicher, d. h. sie muss physisch in der Datenbank vorhanden sein.

Das mit dem Marko ist die beste Möglichkeit.


----------



## rockabillyjimmy (27. April 2005)

ich werds mal mit dem Makro probieren,
falls ich nicht weiterkomme meld ich mich einfach nochmal. 

danke!


----------



## tclaus (1. Mai 2005)

Tip: Unter excel die Funftion : daten->externe datenquellen.. ausprobieren. 
Excel kann dierekt (mittels SQL) über ein ODBC sich an eine Datenquelle andocken und die daten dierekt in seine TAbelle schreiben. 

Das funktioniert sogar prima indem die Datenverbindung eingerichtet ist und die Excel-datei (leer!) gespeichert wird. 

Damit erhälst du ne Excel-xls Datei, in der sich die komplette datenanbindung befindet, jedoc h ersteinmal leer ist - Die Daten können beliebig immer wieder dierekt aus der Datenquelle aktualisiert werden. 

Gruss
Thorsten


----------

